# Tail turning black



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

My rat Peach's tail has turned black and shrivelled at the end. She hasn't injured it and it isn't causing her any pain. Any ideas? Obviously she'll be going to the vet but I just thought I'd ask before I took her. 

She's about 2 years old and suffers from chronic pyoderma (serious skin infection which means she's a very scabby rat). Weirdly though, all of the scabs associated with Pyoderma have fallen off over the last 2 days and I don't think this means she is getting better. 

Any ideas?? 

Poor Peach. She seems to suffer from everything and I am amazed that she is still alive at all!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It could fall off on its own, but the vet may also want to amputate the tail above the necrotic bit.

What treatment is she on for her surface pyoderma?


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Peach has been on Synulox on and off for about a year for the pyoderma.

Just got back from the vet, The pyoderma is practically gone- I was shocked when he said that because this has been going on for so long. She has one sore spot (it' sore but not deep) on her leg that I've been told to treat with savlon. The scabs are mostly gone - she's practically bold except for her tummy and nose. Bless her. I wish the fur would grow back.

As for the tail, the vet doesn't know why it's happening but he suspects some kind of neurological problem that has stopped blood flow to the tail - Peach has no feeling in her tail at all. She's also losing the use of her legs. 

He said we could amputate it but he's said it's not worth it - Peach is over 2 years old and she's been through enough. The tail doesn't hurt so he said to just keep an eye on her and bring her back if I have any other worries or problems.

Feels very oddd. The pyoderma is finally gone and now this. Poor Peach. 

But at least she is happy. I've got her on my shoulder lol. Peach loves shoulders and pockets.


----------

